# Cicada time



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

These guys are all over our yard....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine too. They stick to the stucco on the house. It's kinda fun though. I'll take a shell and stick it to my shirt and walk around the house until one of the girls screams and runs telling me there is a bug on me. LOL!
I know who will protect me and who won't now. LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha WTH is it?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO some guy on FB posted a picture of this said he just got bit by this thing. I told him it was a cicada bug , and then the responses that followed were RIDICULOUS. People saying he needs to get checked out, could be serious ... like 20 people responding with crazy comments who had no idea this was just a common bug lol. We don't even have them up here and I know what they are. Cool picture though , there colors are pretty.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I hate them things!! I remember when i was younger my little sister (who is 8 years younger than me) would catch them and have them in jars all over the house.. hell she named them.. lmao


----------



## MattySinz (May 1, 2012)

oh wow. I was actually working out in my backyard today (make jokes!) and saw one fluttering around on the floor thought nothing of it. Let my pup out to do his business later completely forgot about the bug...Go out 5 minutes later and see him chowing down on the bug lol. So far my pup's diet consist of dog food (thankfully), flies, rolly pollys, cicadas, and 1 baby frog. hmmm.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Creepy! You keep those things to yourself lmao. I bet they don't look as creepy when they aren't such a detail picture lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't think they could bite, but ya, I'm sure a Cicada can give a deadly chomp if provoked! ha ha ha ha aaaaa-ha oke:

Chewee will eat them when he finds 'em in the yard, really don't look too tasty to me though.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Says they don't usually bite people but at times if sitting there long enough may mistake a person for a tree and bite into you. Apparently it is a good little chomp they can do, thankfully we don't have these here.


----------

